
Fending off Zombieload attacks will crush your performance - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fending-off-zombieload-attacks-will-crush-your-performance/
======
gaspoweredcat
but as yet we dont even know that there are attacks to fend off, its still
only been done PoC

